# 06 Trek Pilot 2.1



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I wanted to post a pic of my Trek Pilot 2.1 because you don't see much of them. I have been pleased with the bike. I am no faster or slower on this bike than I was on my Gunnar. The ride is stable and compares well with the ride of steel. My bike shop allowed me to upgrade at cost to the 105 crankset/bb. This pic shows it with my trusty Velomax Circuit w/ 25c Mich Pro Race tires. I also switch to my favorite Ritchey Biomax bars w/ Pro stem. Saddle is Terry Tri Fly Gel. Size 63cm/.


----------



## See65 (Sep 3, 2006)

Just bought one for my first road bike and love it.


----------



## Deck314 (Jul 13, 2006)

I am interested in the 2.1 vs. 5.0. What size is the frame and how much does the bike weigh?

Thanks.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

This is a 63cm and weighs in around 21lbs w/o pedals with the stock Bontrager wheelset. I went back and forth between the 5.0 and 2.1 and just could not justify the extra $700. I had never ridden carbon before and really liked the 5.0 but Trek did a nice job with the aluminum 2.1. You can't go wrong with either one. It depends on your cash flow.


----------



## dbmcclus (Oct 25, 2005)

*Why is Your Seat Higher Than the Bars if It is a Pilot?*

I have a Trek Pilot 2.1 54 cm frame. I really like it but I am a little puzzled from your picture. I thought the whole purpose of the Pilot was the "upright" geometry. That said, most pilots that I have seen when correctly sized for the rider, has the seat almost level with the bars. That is the whole purpose, to keep the rider more upright. Your bike looks like just another road bike to me with the seat being much higher than the bars. Just a thought.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

This is a the largest Pilot they make which is a 63cm. My shop let me switch out the fork with 285mm steerer tube to the one in the picture which is 310mm which is the max I was willing to go with 60mm of spacers. I'm about 1.5" below saddle height with my present setup. The Pilot was made to get handlebar height up but the geometry was the biggest seller for me with the stable handling. Short answer: They don't make a stock Pilot large enough in my size. I could have gone with a riser stem but do to my size I have to either choose a stack of spacers or a steep angle riser stem. So "correctly" sized would apply to those who are "correctly sized" which I am not. I blame my parents.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

dbmcclus said:


> I have a Trek Pilot 2.1 54 cm frame. I really like it but I am a little puzzled from your picture. I thought the whole purpose of the Pilot was the "upright" geometry. That said, most pilots that I have seen when correctly sized for the rider, has the seat almost level with the bars. That is the whole purpose, to keep the rider more upright. Your bike looks like just another road bike to me with the seat being much higher than the bars. Just a thought.




?????? being more upright doesn't mean the seat is level with the bars dude...

that is not a case of the seat being MUCH higher then the bars.. it's just that his inseam and measurements call for the seat to be at that height. Put more spacers if you are bothered about bar height... the pilot is more 'comfortable' in a way but FWIW, I like the agressive positioning of a pure race bike.

FWIW, here's a picture of my Madone and even then, i would like to reduce the spacer height or get a stem with more drop..


----------



## dbmcclus (Oct 25, 2005)

*I Understand Now*

I understand now. Glad you are enjoying the Pilot. I really like mine. 

Dennis


----------



## dbmcclus (Oct 25, 2005)

*What Does It Mean?*

?????? being more upright doesn't mean the seat is level with the bars dude...


What does it mean? If the seat is higher than the bars, you are bent over in your back with your butt in the sky trying to reach the bars. This is definelty not upright. On the other hand, if the bars are level with the seat, you are much more upright, as Trek intended for this geometry. Look at the picture of a "stock" pilot. The seat is level with the bars. 

I understand the previous post where the 63 cm is the largest bike he could get in a Pilot and he needed to extend the seat for correct leg extension. The Pilot is designed so that when you have the seat adjusted for proper leg extension, the seat is almost level with the bars. Thus, a more "upright" position as stated by Trek.

BTW, you have a beautiful bike and I do understand racers like yourself like a more aggressive position. Each to his own. 

Dennis


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

well, more 'upright' as stated by Trek... Let's disect this coz I'm starting to get confused as well... :idea:

Ok, saddle height would be the same for ANY bike you use in that, well, you get the idea.. (The saddle height should be the same for any bike you ride in a sense since well, it's determined by your inseam and leg length etc.)

So, with such a factor fixed, that would only leave the 'more upright' position depending on the height of the bars right? Makes sense? (I think it does... I just ate, so it must make sense since i can think straight now..)

Ok bar height - this can be adjusted with more spacers and a longer steerer tube which allow for more spacers. Pretty obvious I guess. But, what else?

Head tube length? Technically, a longer head tube would enable a higher bar position right? Ok, now look at the Pilot headtube vs say, a Madone head tube.. Pilot head tubes are longer I'm sure. At least I think so. Yes I am right.
Check this out : http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1411000&f=4 (pilot geometries)

vs. http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1477000&f=1 (Madone SSL 6.9)

So, the longer head tube already provides for a more upright riding position. What's more, spacers can help achieve this too. 

Now, the sloping geometry, well, that, err, that reduces standover height. And the angles are SLIGHTLY different too. 

All these would contribute to the more upright riding in that well, yeah.

Yeah I was wrong in the saddle-bar drop thingy.. I intended to say that based on the OP's set up as his bike is not the 'ideal' size so to speak. Ultimately, for instance, if I were to ride a Pilot, my saddle to bar drop would still exist but it would be a little less then vs my Madone. (about 9-10cm drop on my Madone now)

Thanks, yeah I like the color scheme of my bike and everything about how it handles/rides. Responsive, fast, light, stiff. 

But I would like to cut the top of the steerer tube soon so that it's flush with the stem. That'll be done once I get my replacement XXX Lite stem which broke in an accident. That would make it look nicer (without the extra length of steerer tube above the stem)

Oh yeah, I like the agressive positioning because well, it's comfortable to me so no problems there. Of course, a Pilot would be more comfortable and in fact, I might get a Pilot frame for rainy days or recovery rides or whatever, when I don't go out hard etc..


----------

